# Coal Tipple



## plmorris54 (Mar 3, 2007)

Anyone out here know where you can find a nice O scale coal tipple? Not finding anything. You would think it would be a popular item for layouts with a coal theme. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, Paul


----------



## Gil Finn (Feb 7, 2007)

You might kitbash one from the Bachman coaling tower


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I just did some brief searching and found one for you, I am not sure if it is exactly what you had in mind though... Lionel makes one, but it costs a pretty penny at $450... Click here and search for item number 6-32910 and you should find it...


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Boston&Maine said:


> I just did some brief searching and found one for you, I am not sure if it is exactly what you had in mind though... Lionel makes one, but it costs a pretty penny at $450... Click here and search for item number 6-32910 and you should find it...


Um isint that a rotary dumper a coal tipple is the thing that loads your coal cars I think.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

ntrainlover said:


> Um isint that a rotary dumper a coal tipple is the thing that loads your coal cars I think.


I do not know, that is why I said I was unsure... I think it is a hybrid as the exact item name is "Rotary Coal Tipple"


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Tipple*

I found this at amazon. Just to set the record straight. I think a coveyor belt to feed this would be neat.
Yeah I know it's HO not O.

SP Train coal tower I actually looked at it before. I was impressed.

http://www.sptrains.com/160-45979.html

http://www.amazon.com/Life-Like-Coal-Tipple-Hopper-Car/dp/B0006N6LVS

Coal Tipple can be slang for the whole coal loading station. Processing, conveying and loading.


----------

